
China bars stock index web search after Tiananmen match - J3L2404
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18327767
======
bilbo0s
Wow... Chinese people seem to be able to manipulate their market at will. I'd
say the government has a bigger problem than a few people knowing about what
happened 23 years ago.

What sane investor would put his or her money in such a market? They can make
it change whenever they want... to whatever they want. Crazy.

